# Гомеопатия при разрастании остеофитов



## AIR (30 Ноя 2014)

> Большая часть рекомендует не тянуть и сделать операцию со стабилизацией, меньшая часть говорит - симтомов радиулокопатии и миелопатии нет, значит занимайтесь ЛФК и т.д.


Описанные жалобы обусловлены не грыжей, а мышечно-тоническими проявлениями... Поэтому резать, судя по всему, рановато...  надо посмотреть и оценить состояние мышц и связок на шейном уровне, и если изменения значимые, то работать с ними... С ЛФК  на шею очень и очень  осторожно, разучивание только под присмотром именно знающего специалиста, а не абы как.... При остеофитов я применяю гомеопатию - поможет, не поможет, но лично мне спокойнее...


----------



## gudkov (30 Ноя 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> При остеофитов я применяю гомеопатию


----------



## AIR (1 Дек 2014)

>


В гомеопатии есть такое вещество Гекла Лава (вулканическая лава), которое применяется при разрастании остеофитов...
Если у Вас имеются какие либо другие, достаточно доступные и эффективные препараты, не стесняйтесь, озвучьте обществу...


----------



## gudkov (1 Дек 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> В гомеопатии есть такое вещество Гекла Лава (вулканическая лава), которое применяется при разрастании остеофитов...
> Если у Вас имеются какие либо другие, достаточно доступные и эффективные препараты, не стесняйтесь, озвучьте обществу...



У меня других "веществ" нету  А может вы заодно просветите общественность по поводу механизма воздействия "вулканической лавы" на остеофиты и на процесс их разрастания? Я конечно дико извиняюсь, но вот у меня тут рекламка лежит из почтового ящика про чудесное "каменное масло", вот просто навеивает похожие ассоциации)))


----------



## AIR (1 Дек 2014)

> У меня других "веществ" нету


Поэтому очень хочется,  чтобы и у других не было... 


> А может вы заодно просветите общественность по поводу механизма воздействия "вулканической лавы" на остеофиты и на процесс их разрастания?


Я так понимаю, что основные принципы гомеопатии : Подобное лечится подобным и метод малых доз Вас не устроит.... Вам необходимо будет несколько десятков научных исследований вплоть до электронной микроскопии. .. Даже и не расчитывайте - ради этих препирательств копаться в специальной литературе я не собираюсь.... Для меня гомеопатия дополнительной метод лечения при достаточно узких нарушениях... И если есть эффект от лечения, то мне по фиг,  что даёт итоговый результат - мои руки, внушение или действие гомеопатического препарата, а может и всё вместе...  


> Я конечно дико извиняюсь, но вот у меня тут рекламка лежит из почтового ящика про чудесное "каменное масло", вот просто навеивает похожие ассоциации)))


Можете совсем не извиняться,  не то что дико......
У Вас рекламка и ассоциации.......  А у меня практика с 1988 года и принцип ничего не принимать и не отвергать голословно... А только применив, и проверив (неоднократно) результат......


----------



## gudkov (1 Дек 2014)

*AIR*, Т.е. как я понял, механизм действия "вулканической лавы" на "рост остеофитов" вы народу открывать не собираетесь?))) Тут ведь форум доказательной медицины, так вот хотелось бы хотя бы какие то общие тезисы услышать, фундаментальные так сказать, можно даже без снимков электронного микроскопа)) И причем тут препирательства, всего лишь просьба пояснить механизм действия, он ведь есть по вашему мнению?)


----------



## AIR (2 Дек 2014)

> *AIR*, Т.е. как я понял, механизм действия "вулканической лавы" на "рост остеофитов" вы народу открывать не собираетесь?)))


А самому почитать, при таком то любопытстве, недосуг? Хотя бы основы гомеопатии, просто для обывателей?


> Тут ведь форум доказательной медицины, так вот хотелось бы хотя бы какие то общие тезисы услышать, фундаментальные так сказать, можно даже без снимков электронного микроскопа))


Это в Вашем понимании данный форум " а поговорить? по зачитывать тезисы..."  В моём понимании это форум практической, лечебной медицины... Врачи дают советы по лечению заболеваний исходя из своих знаний и практического опыта...


> И причем тут препирательства, всего лишь просьба пояснить механизм действия, он ведь есть по вашему мнению?)


По моему мнению, если лекарство действует, то механизм действия имеется.....
Вещество, в большом количестве вызывающие нарушения в организме (например адреналин, повышающий А/Д), в микродозах вызывает в организме обратную реакцию (в микродозах адреналин понижает А/Д)..
В токсических количествах вулканическая лава способствует отложению солей в организме, а в микродозах способствует рассасыванию их...
Хотя, лично я вижу Ваш интерес в этом вопросе, в разрезе "поболтать - уличить - разоблачить"...


----------



## gudkov (2 Дек 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> А самому почитать, при таком то любопытстве, недосуг? Хотя бы основы гомеопатии, просто для обывателей?
> 
> Это в Вашем понимании данный форум " а поговорить? по зачитывать тезисы..."  В моём понимании это форум практической, лечебной медицины... Врачи дают советы по лечению заболеваний исходя из своих знаний и практического опыта...
> 
> ...



Недосуг конечно, вы себе представьте, если я начну рыть и читать по поводу каждого "каменного масла", это десять жизней понадобиться не меньше))) А вот можно подробнее, какие такие соли "откладываются" в организме, и тем более "рассасываются"? Тут помнится была темка на форуме, в которой сам термин "отложения солей" был иягко говоря критически принят здешними врачами. Да и бог с ними с солями, как ваша "лава" может на чтото влиять? Может с таким же успехом можно погрызть "вулканической пемзы", которой я пятки в ванной тру?)) Гомеопатия это не "лекарство" с точки зрения доказательной медицины. Механизм действия адреналина известен и описан, насчет "вулканической лавы" имеется ли хоть сколько то сравнимое количество фактов, исследований (слепых-двойных плацебоконтролируемых)? А высказывания про с 1988 года, так другой скажет, что с 1988 года голову репейным маслом мажет и потому еще не полысел, это тоже можно принимать как "доказательство"?)


----------



## AIR (2 Дек 2014)

> Недосуг конечно, вы себе представьте, если я начну рыть и читать по поводу каждого "каменного масла", это десять жизней понадобиться не меньше)))


Я представил, что Вам крайне сложно потратить часок для удовлетворения своего жгучего любопытства...
И поэтому предлагаете мне:


> А вот можно подробнее, какие такие соли "откладываются" в организме, и тем более "рассасываются"?


Вы считаете, что Ваше мнение много дороже моего? Или держите меня за клоуна?


> А высказывания про с 1988 года, так другой скажет, что с 1988 года голову репейным маслом мажет и потому еще не полысел, это тоже можно принимать как "доказательство"?)


Подобные встречные высказывания я часто выслушивал 30 лет назад, когда работал педиатром, от 14 летних подростков ( пубертатный период видите ли) , так что привык и хамством уже не считаю...
И засорять чужую тему перепалкой с троллями также считаю неприличным.. так что удачи


----------



## gudkov (2 Дек 2014)

Нде, ну тут и так все было понятно, вместо предоставления хоть какой либо информации и фактов имеющих отношение к науке,обвинения в хамстве и прочих "пубертатных" грехах. Это надо полагать от отсутствия тех самых фактов. Как и предложение самому искать эти самые факты - как "вулканическая лава" рассасывает "остеофиты и прочие соли в организме" И смех и грех))) Вроде 21 век на дворе... Хотя вон сколько народу ведется на "каменное масло" и "мумие с Алтая"))


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (2 Дек 2014)

*gudkov*, зачем Вы в таком тоне разговариваете с людьми ? Ведь Вы так и не от одного своего оппонента так и не добились объяснений и только потому, что тон в котором обращаетесь - обидный .Мне кажется продуктивней было бы  сдержано задать вопрос и дождаться доказательной базы ,какой бы она не была и потом опровергнуть - если Вам хватит знаний и образования . Удивляет Ваша смелость без  мед подготовки и опыта "припирать к стенке ". У Вас темперамент , будьте терпимее. Я, лично, нуждаюсь в наших врачах и оооочень им благодарна .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2014)

А разве остеофиты не защитная реакция организма?


----------



## gudkov (3 Дек 2014)

А.Л.И.С.А. написал(а):


> *gudkov*, зачем Вы в таком тоне разговариваете с людьми ? Ведь Вы так и не от одного своего оппонента так и не добились объяснений и только потому, что тон в котором обращаетесь - обидный .Мне кажется продуктивней было бы  сдержано задать вопрос и дождаться доказательной базы ,какой бы она не была и потом опровергнуть - если Вам хватит знаний и образования . Удивляет Ваша смелость без  мед подготовки и опыта "припирать к стенке ". У Вас темперамент , будьте терпимее. Я, лично, нуждаюсь в наших врачах и оооочень им благодарна .



В каком "таком" тоне? Я попросил информации про механизм воздействия некоей "вулканической лавы" на "отложения солей", коими данный человек именует остеофиты. Никакой информации, фактов, и вообще чего либо не получил, был послан "в гуголь", обозван хамом и "пубертатным подростком". Обычно такая реакция случается вследствие отсутствия каких либо фактов, информации, исследований и т.п., ну кроме конечно опыта "рассасывания солей" (в виде остеофитов) данной гомеопатической вундервафлей (иначе не назовешь) с 1988 года, в чем заключается опыт тоже кстати непонятно, ну были бы хотя бы рентгеновские, КТ, МРТ снимки "до и после", так нет, только - "в гуголь" и "сам дурак")))

P.S. Если бы тут была хоть какая то доказательная база ну хотя бы в виде "рассосавшихся" на снимках "солей-остеофитов", она бы давно была представлена, и думаю гораздо раньше, чем я бы тут попросил)) А так, только " в гуголь хам!" Вы просто на форуме недавно, и не в курсе, какуие тут курьезы бывали даже с "доказательной базой" в виде закрашенных в графическом редакторе дисков и т.п.))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2014)

Если они рассосутся, нестабильность будет!


----------



## Lari (10 Дек 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> В гомеопатии есть такое вещество Гекла Лава (вулканическая лава), которое применяется при разрастании остеофитов... ...



*Андрей Иосифович, а не было ли в Вашей практике такого случая:  пациент принимал Гекла Лава (дополнительно прошел УВТ три курса на косточках большого пальца стопы по 10 сеансов) и у него уменьшилась Вальгусная деформация большого пальца стопы?*


----------



## Panama (27 Дек 2014)

Уважаемый AIR, очень прошу назвать разведение Hecla lava и режим приема (ежедневно или раз в неделю)
Есть ли в вашей практике примеры, когда можно сказать, что ушли симптомы, указывающие на наличие остеофитов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2014)

А разве такие симптомы есть?
Что-то за 25 лет практики не слышал о 100% патогмоничных признаках.
Посмотрим, что скажут гомеопаты.


----------



## Lari (29 Дек 2014)

Panama написал(а):


> Есть ли в вашей практике примеры, когда можно сказать, что ушли симптомы, указывающие на наличие остеофитов.


*   Я принимала Хекла Лава 6 - два -три месяца летом 2014 года. Никто на симптомы не проверял- нет специалистов... А шея "крутится и вертится как шар голубой" и не скрепит и не щелкает. Остеофиты были на снимке 2010г во всем ШОП-е
 *


----------



## Panama (30 Дек 2014)

Доктор Ступин, к вам приходит пациент и жалуется, что у него боли в шее, и кружится голова. Уверена, что у вас в голове рождается ряд версий по этому поводу, и одна из них - остеофиты шейного отдела. 
Я совсем не гомеопат. На мой взгляд гомеопатии как науки не существует. НО есть гомеопатические лекарства и весьма сильные, и от них можно получить как помощь, так и "удар по башке". Я давала Hecla lava 6 своей собаке по поводу эпулиса на нижней десне, так же на рентген. снимке врач разглядела остеофиты. На четвертый день приема мой пес ослабел, гуляние ему давалось с трудом. К сожалению, конкретные недомогания выяснить невозможно, я бросила прием. Недели через две обратила внимание, что у собаки исчез запах изо рта (такой сладковатый), затем увидела, что эпулис уменьшился более, чем в два раза, двигаться он стал лучше. Должна сказать, что в эти две недели я ему давала Траумель в таблетках один раз в день, не каждый день. 
Больше всего меня интересует отрицательное воздействие Hecla lava, и в каким образом это проявляется.
Хочу попробовать этот препарат матери. Опытным путем поняла, что очень многие препараты ей давать нельзя, или давать не более одного раза.
Попробую подойти к проблеме с другой стороны, чтобы знать чего бояться. Доктор Ступин, что должно происходить в организме, что он начинает рассасывать эпулис, остеофиты.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Дек 2014)

Остеофиты как причина головокружений?
В последнюю очередь.
Поскольку головокружения приходят и уходят, а остеофиты остаются.


----------

